# Torch Lighter with Large Tank



## Billigoat (Mar 29, 2014)

I travel quite a bit with my job. I enjoy sitting outside on the balcony with a cigar in the evenings. As it can be breezy, a good torch lighter proves useful. As these trips are many times up to 2 weeks long and I can't fly with butane, I need a lighter with a large fuel capacity. My question is, what is a nice double flame torch lighter that has a big fuel tank?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Table top lighters are good but that isn't going to get you what you want while traveling. My advice is to just buy a few BICs when you're out at your destination. There are several torches out there with a big chamber but I found them to be cumbersome when carrying them in your pocket not too mention they are a PIA to get through TSA...they burn twice as much butane as a soft flame.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

HOW ABOUT ONE OF THESE?

Big Gas Volume Honest Hot Pink Jet Flame Windproof Cigarette Cigar Lighter Metal | eBay


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Blazer PB207 is the classic tanker that started it all... single-jet, though.


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

Just got this Zikar Tech clear from my local B&M for like $30. Huge tank!!









Single flame but you will not need a 2nd with this one.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

CritterBuddy said:


> Just got this Zikar Tech clear from my local B&M for like $30. Huge tank!!
> 
> View attachment 53816
> 
> ...


Do not fly with this in carry on. They will find it and take it or make you send it home via the expensive drop bin at the airport. I have only once gotten my torch past TSA.


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

Thank you, Craig. I was not aware as I don't fly.


----------



## Billigoat (Mar 29, 2014)

Gents:

Thanks for your responses. I always fly with the lighter packed in a DOT approved lighter case in checked luggage, and have never had any problems with TSA. 

Stan, Craig: I have a Xikar Tech Triple Jet that I really like, but at the same time it really drinks fuel.

Jack: I forgot I have a Blazer PB207 (I've had it a long time); I'll probably pull it out and give it a go. 

Bill


----------



## MattinAZ (Dec 25, 2014)

I have a Jet Line New York dual flame. I smoke about 2 cigars a day and it lasts about 3 weeks.
I got it as a promotion when I bought a box of cigars, however it is selling for about $12 on Amazon

Triple flames or more just doing the fuel.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Billigoat said:


> Thanks for your responses. I always fly with the lighter packed in a DOT approved lighter case in checked luggage, and have never had any problems with TSA.


I did not know about the TSA lighter container. I'll have to get one. Thanks for the tip.

I also want to mention, I travel to China several times a year for business. You cannot fly there with a either a lighter OR matches in checked or carry-on luggage. That includes domestic flights and your return International flight. Not sure of any other countries doing this, but it's truly a PITA when I have to fly between multiple locations while I'm there.

You can take a lighter with you going over easy enough, but once there forget it. They have very sophisticated scanners in the airports. I got stopped one time because there was a book of matches left in the pocket of a pair of pants in my checked luggage I'd missed. Couldn't fly until I removed it. It took so long to find it that I almost missed my flight home (and the next one wasn't 'til the next day)!

I haven't packed a torch on these trips yet, but I figured I would buy a throw-away torch to take with me next time. Very glad to have found out about the TSA requirement. I'll have to ditch the lighter over there, but I can bring my TSA container back!


----------



## Billigoat (Mar 29, 2014)

The DOT approved lighter case is called a Colibri Tranzpack. A person on Ebay appears to have bought most of the remaining stock and is selling them off. Run a search on that name and you'll find them.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

At this point, the only lighters I buy are Xikar. You can't beat a lifetime warranty and a company that actually honors that warranty.


----------



## cigarmanor (Dec 17, 2012)

there are a number of lighters with extra capacity tanks. Obviously budget pending, you should look up the Kiribi's, a bit pricey, but not as much as a Corona or certainly not a Dupont. For a more budget product, look at the Vector KGM products, their warranty is lifetime.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

Billigoat said:


> Gents:
> 
> Thanks for your responses. I always fly with the lighter packed in a DOT approved lighter case in checked luggage, and have never had any problems with TSA.
> 
> ...


Well Bill, the Tech also comes in a Dual Flame Version, MSRP = $45. To put it's tank into perspective, most of our lighter range from 1-2.6 gram tank, the Tech boasts a 3g tank, which is the same as some of our Table Tops. Thanks everyone for reiterating all of the TSA warnings and the DOT case idea. That being said, I'm not sure they have a case that would fit our Turrim lighter. It is a dual flame that is the size of a 5x64 cigar, so there is that to consider. It's tank size however is impressive, coming in at 3.6g. It's MSRP is $80. So take it as you will, and good luck on flying with them. Just to be safe I either fly with one of our EX's and a copy of DOT Reg 175.10 (2), which states that I CAN fly with a soft flame, our I just mail my torch to the destination ahead of time. I'll post some links below.

Ken 
XIKAR, Inc.
Consumer Advocate
[email protected]

Tech: https://www.xikar.com/products/lighters/tech/

Turrim: https://www.xikar.com/products/lighters/turrim/

DOT 175.10: http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-2011-title49-vol2/pdf/CFR-2011-title49-vol2-sec175-10.pdf


----------



## Billigoat (Mar 29, 2014)

Ken: 

I appreciate your comments on the Xikar dual flame Tech and Turrim lighters. Specific information provided on the tank sizes is very useful. Let me take a closer look at the Tech and Turrim models and see which would best suit my needs.

On a personal note, you’re taking the time to follow these threads speaks much about Xikar’s interest in the cigar smoker and provides an excellent customer service into your products. I’ve had the pleasure of dealing with you a couple of times for warranty issues on my lighters and have always been satisfied with the results. 

Keep up the good work! 

Bill


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

Billigoat said:


> Ken:
> 
> I appreciate your comments on the Xikar dual flame Tech and Turrim lighters. Specific information provided on the tank sizes is very useful. Let me take a closer look at the Tech and Turrim models and see which would best suit my needs.
> 
> ...


Bill,

Again, good luck with flying with them! Also thank you for the kind words! Like I said I will be here every Friday afternoon, and during the week on occasion. Having a presence on the forums is something new that I suggest to better answer questions and help out our consumers. We have a large following on "conventional' social medias, e.g. Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram, But I pointed out that we could reach far more consumer by going to them instead of waiting for them to come to us. Currently Puff.com was our testing ground, but it is going well, I may expand to other forums soon. If you (or anyone else) have any suggestions on where to "hang out" next let me know!

If you wanted to know here are links to those social media sites. We do give aways and contests occasionally so like or follow as it may be to stay updated on that!

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/xikarkurt?fref=ts

Twitter: https://twitter.com/xikarinc

Instagram: https://instagram.com/xikar/

Ken 
XIKAR, Inc.
Consumer Advocate
[email protected]


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Torch Travel
Colibri makes the Tranzpack that you leave in your checked baggage and can only be used domestically. Clever,yet it looks like you stole the float from a toilet.

Prometheus makes a few lighters that have removable tanks that you can throw away or travel with in a small case.


----------

